# An overrun breeders in Cornwall in late 2010?



## legyield (19 May 2011)

Just trying to find out my yearlings background.
She was apparently bred in Cornwall by a man who had in total about 60 horses. Most of them were about 3 or 4 months old and cob or cob crosses. He couldn't afford to keep them all and was going to shoot them. This was in oct/nov time of last year. I realise I don't have much to go on but curious as I have no idea about her breeding or anything. She was said to have been 6 months however vet said she was about 2 or 3 months. The horses were in a poor state and rescued by a woman who moved them to Barnsley, where my YM bought her from.
Just wondering if anyone heard anything, would love to know a bit more.


----------



## jrp204 (19 May 2011)

Sorry, don't know of anyone.


----------



## legyield (22 May 2011)

No worries -- but still curious. Apparently about 90% of the young horses were coloureds if that rings a bell for anyone.


----------



## maisie2011 (23 May 2011)

In circumstances like these I would doubt even the breeder had any idea of the parentage of the youngsters......


----------



## Queenbee (4 June 2011)

legyield said:



			Just trying to find out my yearlings background.
She was apparently bred in Cornwall by a man who had in total about 60 horses. Most of them were about 3 or 4 months old and cob or cob crosses. He couldn't afford to keep them all and was going to shoot them. This was in oct/nov time of last year. I realise I don't have much to go on but curious as I have no idea about her breeding or anything. She was said to have been 6 months however vet said she was about 2 or 3 months. The horses were in a poor state and rescued by a woman who moved them to Barnsley, where my YM bought her from.
Just wondering if anyone heard anything, would love to know a bit more.
		
Click to expand...


I may know who you are talking about, PM me, if it is who I think it might be,  then I'd rather not talk about it online because it is not what it may appear to be on the outside


----------



## tams (7 June 2011)

has this person been going along time? i have a coloured mare who went through the holsworthy auction (we think) in sep 2003 as a foal and i have been trying to find out more about her ever since the people i bought her from are very reluctant to talk but she bought 3 foals at the same time and said it was from an auction in devon/cornwall just a long shot it may be the same person!


----------

